# New ReQ plugin for Reaper that rivals FabFilter?



## robgb (Feb 2, 2019)

Reaper users, if you're not using this free EQ created by a Reaper user, you're losing out. I'm not sure if it rivals FabFilter (there are definite limitations), but it clearly looks a lot like it and is ReaEQ on steroids. I've just installed it and am playing around with it and really like it so far.

https://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=213501&highlight=ReEq






Features

- The spectrum display type has a gradual decay effect (as used by many other commercial EQs). I find this much more useful for musical applications.

- The 'Settings' menu at the top allows various spectrum display settings to be adjusted. That's which spectrum to show (mid/side/left/right etc), whether to fill the spectrum or use lines, the ceiling and floor range, the tilt of the spectrum (it tilts around 1k freq), window type, window size and whether to show the spectrum as it was before the EQ affected it.

- The buttons at the bottom are: Oversample mode, mid/side or left/right mode, the scale of the filter bands, total gain, mid/left gain, side/right gain. The numeric values are altered by clicking on the button and dragging the mouse up or down.

- Double clicking in space creates a filter band node. Depending where the mouse x is on the spectrum you'll either create a high pass, low shelf, peak, high shelf or low pass filter.

- Click on the filter band node and move mouse to alter it's frequency and dB.

- Alt Double click deletes a node.

- Double clicking on a filter band node will toggle enable/disable.

- Hovering over a node and using the mouse wheel will adjust the filters Q value.

- Command (Mac) or Ctrl (Windows) and mouse wheel hovering over a slope filter will adjust the slope dB.

- Right click over a filter band node will bring up a menu. Options are: Disable/Enable, Select shape of filter, dB of slope (only for high/low pass filters), Stereo placement (mid/side, left/right), Split node which will split the node into mid/side or left/right and delete.

- When a filter node is in mid/side or left/right mode, some triangles are displayed around the node to give an indication of such.

- Clicking on the top-right yellow EQ db number will show a menu allowing to select the EQ range from 6dB - 36dB.

- The info box at the bottom left will show useful information such as the frequency of the mouse position or node (if hovering over one), the music note and cents, dB of mouse or filter, filter Q and filter slopes.

- The drawn view scales to fit the full window and when the mouse isn't hovering over the window the programs turns off distracting menus and node handles.

- Holding the left shift key down puts the EQ into listen mode. You'll see two boundary bars representing the bandwidth being listened to. Use the mouse wheel to shrink/grow the area. It uses a band pass to isolate frequencies.


----------



## joyneski (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks for pointing this out - will give it a go and find out how well it works (or not) on my i3 laptop...


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 3, 2019)

robgb said:


> Reaper users, if you're not using this free EQ created by a Reaper user, you're losing out. I'm not sure if it rivals FabFilter (there are definite limitations), but it clearly looks a lot like it and is ReaEQ on steroids. I've just installed it and am playing around with it and really like it so far.
> https://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=213501&highlight=ReEq
> ********



Thank-you for this! Used Link, downloaded ReJJ, unzipped and place ReJJ folder in Roaming\Reaper\Effects\ but nothing showing in JS.
Already waiting for Reply to Reaper Forum inquiry, but if you can help …..

Do I need to remove and place ReJJ contents in Effects folder ? (or just .jsfx files (NOT the (5) .jsfx-inc files) ?
BTW, I'm using early posted ReJJ zip and there may be a much later one ?


----------



## robgb (Feb 3, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Thank-you for this! Used Link, downloaded ReJJ, unzipped and place ReJJ folder in Roaming\Reaper\Effects\ but nothing showing in JS.
> Already waiting for Reply to Reaper Forum inquiry, but if you can help …..
> 
> Do I need to remove and place ReJJ contents in Effects folder ? (or just .jsfx files (NOT the (5) .jsfx-inc files) ?
> BTW, I'm using early posted ReJJ zip and there may be a much later one ?


Try restarting Reaper. It wasn't there when I first added it. Then go to the JS folder and look for ReEQ.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 3, 2019)

robgb said:


> Try restarting Reaper. It wasn't there when I first added it. Then go to the JS folder and look for ReEQ.



Thank-you much ! Reaper restart and all is well. Very Cool EQ to have aboard.


----------



## tack (Feb 3, 2019)

Or just hit F5 in the plugin window to force a rescan.


----------



## robgb (Feb 5, 2019)

tack said:


> Or just hit F5 in the plugin window to force a rescan.


Rescan didn't work for me. I had to restart.


----------



## liquidlino (Oct 20, 2022)

Just discovered this plugin myself, thought I'd bump this thread for any new reaper users since 2019. Fantastic jsfx eq.


----------

